# is this rust on the rock i just put in my tank?????



## bluenosebully6 (Oct 24, 2011)

I grabbed a 55 gallon off CL and it came with these bluestone rocks that I washed very very well and stacked in the tank but when I turned the light on I saw orangish colouring on like two of them that I hope isn't rust can somebody help???







.


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

Was the 'rust' noticeable before you put the rocks in the tank?


----------



## bluenosebully6 (Oct 24, 2011)

They were a Lil dirty so I washed them and I saw the coloration but I thought it was just part of the rock it wasn't that noticeable till it was under my tank light


----------



## aquaholic85 (Nov 22, 2007)

not for nothing but since you got them with the tank...i would just throw them outside with the landscapin g...you can find great rock at good prices at landscape supply/ green house stores..never found thing to great in price and what i want at home depot/lowes.. but the stores you pass all the time and never pay attention too usually have what your looking for..
Or..go to the woods or streams and hunt your own..just make sure they do not have any metalic traits and wash them WELL!!!


----------



## bluenosebully6 (Oct 24, 2011)

Ok got ya. So should I treat the water again after I remove the rock tomorrow


----------



## aquaholic85 (Nov 22, 2007)

treating water nowadays is only dechlorinater... rocks do not have chlorine...if you add watter i would...and if you use bleach or..and hopefully not any other chemicals....
treat with elbow grease and patience...


----------



## Foti (Nov 14, 2011)

If it IS rust it just means your rock(s) have some iron content in them.
Wont hurt anything but if you dont like the look of it then dont use it.

As stated above, hit up a local landscaping supply company and you will be pleasantly supprised at what you can find. For a 55G tank you probably wont need to spend more than $20-$30 to do your whole tank and there's usually lots to choose from.

Happy Hunting !!


----------



## bluenosebully6 (Oct 24, 2011)

I thought heavy metals weren't good for fish???? Also I have my tank on an metal stand how much weight can I safely put on the glass without worrying about it breaking? I have about 20 lbs of playsand and about 40 of rock as it is


----------



## Foti (Nov 14, 2011)

Yes, heavy metals can be toxic for fish when they reach higher concentrations.
But a little rust (Iron Oxide) on your rocks wont hurt anything.
If they were really rusty then I would stay away from them but from the looks of your picture you could use them with no issue at all.
Like i said though... If you don't like the look then opt for something that is more appealing to you.

As for the weight concern... As long as your stand is solid and your on stable flooring you are good to go... Just make sure you have egg crate or something on the bottom of your tank to evenly distribute weight. Also watch for pressure points on the sides/back if your stacking and make sure your rock structures are stable.

Tanks can take a LOT of weight. More than you'll probably want/need to add for decor.

-Foti


----------



## bluenosebully6 (Oct 24, 2011)

I have nothing on the bottom of my tank I never put anything on the bottom of my tanks and I've never had a problem its just I get wary with the longer tanks. I have a 45 hex that is heavy as **** but for some reason this tank makes me nervous.


----------



## bluenosebully6 (Oct 24, 2011)

I have hardwood floors and I'm on a second floor....I was thinking of buying a 180 gallon from my friend do u think ill be ok?


----------



## Foti (Nov 14, 2011)

If your using a lot of rock that is stacked for an African Cichlid setup I would highly recommend something on the bottom of tank such as eggcrate... I've heard some people having success with dense styrafoam but I have no experience with it myself.


----------



## Foti (Nov 14, 2011)

Your call on the large tank on the 2nd floor. 
I would recommend you look into further to ensure its safe.
It's best to know which way the main support beams run and setup perpendicular to them so you have several beams below tank... And make sure it goes against an exterior/load bearing wall.


----------



## bluenosebully6 (Oct 24, 2011)

I bought a piece of Styrofoam insulation panel but opted out of putting it I'm the tank. I'm kind of regretting it now that the tank is filled play sand and rock in.......Idk well see....I'm getting another 55 for the bottom of the metal stand and I think ill try it in there.


----------



## bluenosebully6 (Oct 24, 2011)

Yeah I know....its gna be a Lil difficult to don't the floor joists though.....but I don't think my landlord would be happy with half of his 2nnd floor apt down in the 1st floor!lol


----------



## bluenosebully6 (Oct 24, 2011)

Altogether that would be 2 55 gallons, 1 180 gallon, 1 45 gallon, 1 26 gallon bowfront........I hope I don't collapse my house lololololol


----------



## DanniGirl (Jan 25, 2007)

bluenosebully6 said:


> I bought a piece of Styrofoam insulation panel but opted out of putting it I'm the tank.


Don't stress about it, the tank will be fine. :thumb:


----------



## Im tanked (Sep 27, 2011)

take a quarter ( and call someone who cares ) :lol:

NO, just kidding.

Turn one of the rocks over so it wont show up, but scratch it as hard as you can with the quarter.

See if it makes a line of red. If it does, its sandstone and you might want to chuck it so more heavy metal ( iron deposits ) do not seep into your tank.

If you are not able to make a dent, then after boiling, it should be ok.


----------



## bluenosebully6 (Oct 24, 2011)

K thanks will do


----------

